# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  IRAK'TA AMERIKAN ve TÖRK

## iputisamo

IRAK'TA AMERİKAN ve TüRK POLİTİKALARI ..............ümit üzdağ

Soğuk Savaşğ in ABD önderliğindeki kapitalist bloğun zaferiyle sona ermesinden sonra Washington için temel hedef, ortaya SSCBğnin yerine geçebilecek küresel boyutta bir meydan okumayı temsil eden bir devlet/devletler bloğunun ve/veya ABDğnin küresel hegemonyasına meydan okumasa bile yerkürenin herhangi bir jeopolitik... 

...alt sisteminde ABDğnin çıkarmaları hilafına bir politika izleyebilecek bir bölgesel gücün ortaya çıkmasını engelleyerek Amerikan tek kutupluluğunun devamını sağlamak olmuştur. ABD, Soğuk Savaşğın hemen sonrasında hazırlanan ilk beş yıllık Amerikan savunma bütçe kanununun içine bu politik hedefi açık bir anlatımla yerleştirmekten hiç çekinmemiştir.

----------


## iputisamo

GELECEK 1000 YILDA DA BURDAYIZ 

Türkiye nihai bir hesaplaşmaya doğru büyük bir hızla ilerliyor. Cumhuriyetimiz 80. yılında milli bir devlet olmaktan uzaklaştırılarak etnik merkezli bir federasyona dönüştürülmek isteniyor. Bu dönüşüm sürecinin dış ana dinamiğini AB süreci ve Orta Doğuğnun Irak merkezli yeniden yapılandırılması teşkil ediyor. Türkiye içindeki ana dinamiği ise ekonomik krizler altında ezilmiş ve umutsuzluğa düşmüş halkın psikolojik bir kırılma içinde bulunması oluşturuyor. 

Türk halkının büyük bir bölümünün içinde bulunduğu ruh halini Mustafa Kemal Atatürkğün Havzağda karşılaştığı tarlasını süren köylünün ruh haline benzetebiliriz. Mustafa Kemal köylüye Yunan ordusunun İzmirğe girdiğini söylediğinde; köylü cevaben tarlasının ucunu göstererek, Yunan ordusunun tarlasının ucuna gelmeden savaşmayacağını söylemiştir. üünkü Havzalı köylü savaşmaktan bıkmıştır. Balkan Savaşı ve Birinci Dünya Harbi Havzalı köylüyü olduğu gibi 1071ğden bu yana çarpışan bütün bir milleti yılgınlığa sürüklemişti. Sadece Havzalı köylü değil, Erzurum Kongresiğne katılan aydın, politikacı, askerlerin çoğu da bıkkınlık içinde manda rejimini kabul etmeye hazırlanmıştı. Mustafa Kemal Paşağnın basarisi, bütün bir milleti yeniden savaşmaya ikna etmesidir. üünkü, O Türk milletinin üstün yeteneklerine büyük bir inanç içindedir. İnancını halka ve aydınlara aktarmıştır. Bugün Türkiyeğnin en büyük sorunu, ruhen teslim olmuş bir siyasal elit tarafından yönetilmesidir. Son 20 senede Türkiyeğyi yöneten heyetin mensupları gözden geçirildiğinde, ğbu heyetten kaç kişi 15 Mayıs 1919ğda Mustafa Kemal Pasa ile birlikte Bandırma Vapuruna binerek bir bilinmezliğe doğru yola çıkardı ve kaç tanesi İstanbulğda kalarak işgal komutanlığına hizmet sunardı?ğ sorusuna okurun vereceği cevap, Türkiyeğnin nasıl ve kimler tarafından yönetildiğini gösterecektir. Bu kitapta daha önce Yeni üağ gazetesinde yayımlanan yazılar ve yazı dizileri bir araya getirilmiştir. Bundan dolayı yer yer bazı tekrarlar olmuştur. Bundan dolayı şimdiden okuyuculardan özür diliyorum. Bütün bunlar bizi umutsuzluğa düşürmemelidir. Türk milleti 1000 senedir yaşadığı bu coğrafyada gelecek 1000 yıl da yasamak için gerekli olan büyük direnci tekrar ortaya koyacaktır. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yazan: Prof. Dr. ümit üZDAĞ

----------


## iputisamo

21. YüZYILDA TüRK MİLLİYETüİLİĞİ 

ülkemiz zor bir dönemden geçmektedir. Türkiye stratejik bir kıskacın içerisine girmiştir. ABDğnin Büyük Orta Doğu Projesi ile ilintili olan stratejik kıskacın diğer köselerini AB-IMF- Kıbrıs-Irak ve ABD oluşturuyor. Irak savaşı Afganistanğda başlamıştı ve hala Afganistanğda devam ederken, Irak üzerinden Orta Doğuğda savaşın ikinci cephesi açıldı. Irak Savaşının sonuçları Türkiyeğdeki krizi daha da ağırlaştıracak stratejik tehditler içeriyor. 

Irakğta hızla biten ama halk savaşı olarak devam eden savaş önümüzdeki günlerde Orta Doğuğdaki yeni cephelere yayılma ihtimali taşıyor. ABD, NATOğyu Orta Doğu ve Kafkasya/Orta Asyağda yeni bir mücadele sürecinin içine çekmek istiyor. Türkiye ise, küresel güç dağılımının yapılması için gerçekleştirilen savaşların odak noktasında, Orta Asya/Kafkasya ile Orta Doğuğnun kesiştiği alandadır. Tarihçi İlber Ortayliğnin bir kitabinin adi ğİmparatorluğun En Uzun Yüzyılığ adını taşır. İmparatorluğun en uzun yüzyılı, 19. yüzyılı nitelemek için kullanılmıştır. 12 seneden bu yana çok ağır bir politik, ekonomik, sosyal, kültürel ve askeri krizden geçen ülkemiz ise ğCumhuriyetin en uzun on yılınağ girmiş bulunmaktadır.Komşusu olduğumuz bölgeler yeniden şekillendirilmeye çalışılırken Türkiyeğde iki siyasal proje gelecek on yılda çatışacaktır. Bu projelerden birisi siyasal iktidarı ele geçirmiş bulunan Adalet ve Kalkınma Partisiğnin projesi olan Türkiyeğnin etnik merkezli bir federasyona dönüştürülmesi projesidir. diğer proje ise, siyasal Türk milliyetçiliğinin Türkiye Cumhuriyeti milli devletini kuruluş esasları üzerinde yenileyerek 21. yüzyıla taşımayı hedeflemesidir. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yazan: Prof. Dr. ümit üZDAĞ

----------


## iputisamo

TüRK TARİHİNİN VE GELECEĞİNİN JEOPOLİTİK üERüEVESİ 

Türkiye son oniki yılını yoğun bir bunalım süreci içinde geçirmiştir ve bu bunalım halen sona ermiş değildir. bunalım, çok boyutlu ve yaşamın bütün alanlarını kapsayıcı bir niteliğe sahiptir. Türkiye, politik, ekonomik, sosyal, ahlaki, kültürel, etnik ve askeri boyutları içeren bir krizden geçmektedir. Yaşanan kriz, devleti ve toplumsal yapıyı sarsmış, değerler sisteminde yıpranmalara neden olmuştur. 

Krizin yarattığı en büyük tahribat, Türkiye Cumhuriyetiğnin yurttaşlarının beyinlerinde ve yüreklerinde meydana gelen tahribattır. İnsanımız, ülkesine, devletine, geleceğine ve kendisine olan güvenini yitirmektedir. Mevcut siyasal elit, genel yaklaşımı ile Türkiyeğnin sorunlarını kendi yetenekleri ile a.maya muktedir bir ülke olmadığı düşünce ve inancını savunmaktadır. Genel bir kötümserlik havası Türkiyeğnin üzerini kaplamıştır. Oysa, Türkiyeğnin dar bir tarihsel perspektife sıkışmayıp, geni. bir tarihsel açıdan bakınca, gelecek için umutsuz olmaya, öz güvenini yitirmeye, küçük beklentilerin ve hedeflerin pesinde koşmaya hakki yoktur. Türk tarihi ve Türk tarihinin sahip olduğu jeopolitik, bu jeopolitik üzerinde oluşturulan Türk uygarlığı, her türlü kötümserliğin yanlış, haksiz ve temelsiz olduğunu ortaya koymaktadır. Türk ulusu ile ilgili her türlü analizde akıllarda tutulması gereken temel husus, Türk ulusunun tarihin en kıdemli uluslarının başında geldiğidir. Bugün dünya milletler ailesinin birçok önemli mensubu, tarihin değil subjesi, objesi bile değilken, Türkler tarihin en dinamik unsurlarından, yön vericilerinden birisi olarak tarih sahnesindedirler. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yazan: Prof. Dr. ümit üZDAĞ

----------


## iputisamo

YENİDEN TüRK MİLLİYETüİLİĞİ 

Türk milliyetçiliği politik ve ideolojik bir kriz sürecinden geçiyor. Aslında özellikle ideolojik kriz gecikmiş, geciktirilmiş bir krizdir. Krizin patlamasının nedeni, herkesin krizin bilincine varmasına neden olan olay, 3 Kasım 2002 seçimlerinin sonuçlarıdır. Krizin Ancak, kriz 3 Kasım ve sonrasından dolayı ortaya çıkmış değil. 3 Kasım ve sonrasında ortaya çıkması gecikmiş bir sonuçtur. Politik ve ideolojik krizin kökleri çok daha geriye gidiyor. 

Krizin uzun bir dönem belirginleşmesini engelleyen 20. yüzyılda siyasal Türk milliyetçiliğinin Mustafa Kemal Atatürk'ten sonraki, ikinci önderi ve karizmatik lideri Alpaslan Türkeşğin varlığı olmuştur. 1980 ve küreselleşme sonrasında, Türk milliyetçisi aydınların çok büyük bir bölümü ideolojik gelişim ve yenilenme konusunda en ufak bir çaba göstermeyerek, Alpaslan Türkeşği ideolojik yenilenme hususunda yalnız bırakırken, geniş Türk milliyetçisi kitleler ise kendilerinin bilmediklerini Başbuğğun bildiği inancı ile ideolojik-politik bir rehavete kapılmışlardır. Alpaslan Türkeşğin vefatından sonra ideolojik krizin belirginleşmesini engelleyen 1999 seçimlerinde kazanılan politik basari olmuştur. Ancak, ideolojik belkemiği olmayan bir milliyetçi hareket, milliyetçilerin iktidara gelmesinin ne Türkiye'nin ne de Türk milliyetçiliğinin ideolojik ve politik sorunları çözmediğini, aksine ağırlaştırdığını ortaya koymuştur. Doğrularını, ilkelerini yitirmiş bir Türk milliyetçiliği görüntüsü, birçok eyleme ve sürece damgasını vurmuştur. Türk milliyetçilerinin önümüzdeki süreç içinde kendilerinin Kuva-yi Milliye'den bu yana Türk milletinin yetiştirdiği en ahlaklı, en vefakar, en kararlı, en iyi yetişmiş ve Türkiye'nin sorunlarını çözebilecek en iyi kadro olduklarına olan inançlarını tekrar kazanmalarının, inanç ve bilgi tazelemelerinin bir tek yolu vardır: Türk milliyetçiliğine, gerçekten doğruları, ilkeleri olan, yol gösteren Türk milliyetçiliğine geri dönmek. Ulaşılan noktada ideolojik ve politik kriz bütün ağırlığı ile Türk milliyetçilerinin üzerine çökerken, Türk milliyetçilerine de bu krizi büyük bir ideolojik-politik uyanış için bir fırsat haline getirme görevi düşmektedir. 19. yüzyılın sonu ile 20. yüzyılın başında olduğu gibi, Türk milliyetçileri 21. yüzyıla Türk milliyetçiliğinin vereceği cevaplar, ideolojik sıkıntıları, izlenmesi gereken politik stratejiler üzerinde çalışmaktır. Bu çalışma uzun vadeli, bilimsel, değişik bilim dallarına mensup bilim adamları ile aydınların, politikacıların, edebiyatçıların ve gençliğin katkısını bünyesinde toplamalıdır. Türk milliyetçilerinin bugünlerde kendilerine ve çevrelerine çok sik sordukları bir soru var: ğNereden başlayacağız?ğ ve ğNe yapacağız?ğ Türk milliyetçiliğine sahip çıkmak ise Türk milletinin milli davalarına sahip çıkmak demektir. Türk milliyetçiliğine sahip çıkmak, Gaspıralığya, Akçurağya, Gökalpğe, Atsızğa, Sancarğa Türkeşğe, Dündar Taşerğe, Gün Sazakğa, Mümtaz Turhanğa, Erol Güngörğe, Mehmet Eröz'e, Galip Erdemğe, Ahmet Arvasiğye, M. üzdağğa, onların bütün bir 150 yıldan bu yana değişik zaman dilimleri ve hatta bazen değişik coğrafyalarda temsil ettikleri değerlerin, damıtılmış, billurlaşmış hali olan ğTürklükğ sevgisine sahip çıkmaktır. Türk milliyetçiliğine sahip çıkmak, İstiklal Harbimizin önderi, Cumhuriyetimizin kurucusu, Türk Devriminin siyasi dehası Büyük Türk milliyetçisi Mustafa Kemal Atatürkğe sahip çıkmaktır. Türk milliyetçiliğine sahip çıkmak, bugünlerde Kıbrıs için yürümek, Annan Planını ve onu destekleyenleri gömmektir. Türk milliyetçiliğine sahip çıkmak, Kerkükğü unutmamak, Süleymaniyeğde gerçeklesen saldırıyı asla zihinlerden silmemektir. Türk milliyetçiliğine sahip çıkmak milliyetçilerin düzenlediği toplantılara gitmektir. Türk milliyetçilerinin çıkardığı dergi ve gazeteleri almak demektir. Türk milliyetçilerinin yayınevlerini çıkardıkları kitapları alıp okuyarak, desteklemek demektir. Milliyetçiliğe sahip çıkmak ülkücü gençliğe sahip çıkmaktır. doğruları hiç korkmadan söylemektir. Türk milliyetçisinin en kutsal kıymeti, Türk milleti ve onun değerleridir. Yapılacak şey, Türk milliyetçiliğinin ideolojik, politik canlanmasına katılmak, katkıda bulunmaktır. Bu okumak, yazmak, tartışmaktır. Türk milliyetçiliğinin kaynaklarından bugüne uzanan çizgiyi 21. yüzyıla taşımaktır. Bu kitap ve bunu hemen kısa bir süre sonra izleyecek olan çalışmaların amacı Türk milliyetçiliğinin ideolojik yenilenmesine katkıda bulunmaktır. Gerçek katkı Türk milliyetçilerinin tartışmaya başlaması ile yapılacaktır. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yazan: Prof. Dr. ümit üZDAĞ

----------


## iputisamo

AVRUPA BİRLİĞİ'NİN TüRKİYE POLİTİKALARI 

Ankarağda 2002 senesi başında başlayan Türkiye-Avrupa Birliği (AB) ilişkileri tartışması 12-13 Aralık 2002 Kopenhag Zirvesi'nden sonra da yoğun bir şekilde ve yanlış bir eksen üzerinde Kıbrısğa odaklanarak devam etmektedir. Tartışmanın eksenini, Türkiye, ABğye girmek için ABğnin istediklerini yapmalı ve yapar ise ne ölçüde yapmalıdır sorusu oluşturmaktadır. Görünürde ülkemizde ABğye karşı çıkan hiçbir politik parti veya grup yoktur. 

Sorun ABğye giriş için, Türk Devletinin kuruluş esaslarının ne ölçüde değiştirilmesi ve bunun hangi süratle yapılması gerektiği hususu ile Kıbrıs ve Ege'de verilecek tavizlerin niteliği konusunda çıkmaktadır. Bu tartışma sürecinde 3-9 Ağustos 2002 tarihleri arasında TBMM, AB-Uyum Yasaları diye adlandırılan ancak asil itibari ile ulus-devlet olarak kurulan Türkiye Cumhuriyeti'ni etnik esaslar doğrultusunda yapılandırmayı hedefleyen yasaları kabul etmiştir. Simdi ise KKTC'nin varlığı tartışmaya açılmıştır. Bunu 2004 yılı içinde Ege'de Yunan taleplerinin gündeme gelmesi izleyecektir. Oysa, Türkiye, ABğye girmek için ABğnin istediklerini yapmalı ve yapar ise ne ölçüde yapmalıdır tespiti yanlış bir analiz parametresidir. Türkiyeğnin ABğye girmesi konusunda öncelikli belirleyici, Türkiyeğnin yaptıkları/yapacakları değil: aksine ABğnin politik, ekonomik, kültürel, sosyal ve jeopolitik ihtiyaçları/öncelikleridir. AB, bu konuda dürüst davranarak, Kopenhag Kriterleri çerçevesinde, aday ülke kendisine düsen yükümlülükleri yerine getirmiş bile olsa, adayın ABğye tam üye olması, AB içinde ekonomik ve/veya sosyal sorunlara yol açıyor ise, adayın tam üyeliğinin gerçekleşmeyebileceğini açıklamıştır. Türkiye açısından AB'ye tam üyelik için belirleyici olan AB'nin federal bir yapıya mi yoksa konfederal bir yapıya mi doğru evrileceğidir. AB'nin geleceği konusunda halen bu iki farklı proje çarpışmaktadır. AB'nin federal bir yapıya kavuşması ve Avrupa Birleşik Devletleri'ne dönüşmesini Berlin ve Paris'in öncülüğünü yaptığı bir devletler grubu savunmaktadır. üte yandan, öncülüğünü Londra ve Madrid'in yaptığı bir grup ise AB'nin ulus-devletlerin varlığını koruduğu, konfederal bir yapıda kalması gerektiğini savunmaktadır. Federal yapı ileride açıklanacağı gibi çok güçlü bir Avrupalı üst kimliğinin oluşmasını gerektirmektedir ve bir Avrupa Birleşik Devletleri'nin kurulması gibi yaşaması da buna bağlıdır. Türkiye'nin AB'ye girmesi zaten yeterince zor olan böyle bir üst kimliğin oluşması sürecini imkansız hale getirecektir. üünkü Türk kimliği geçtiğimiz 1000 yılda Avrupa kimliğinin anti tezi olmuştur. üte yandan, konfederalistlerde federalist projeyi durdurmak için Türkiye'nin AB tam üyeliğini desteklemektedirler. Ancak, halen AB içinde hakim güç federalist projeye destek veren Berlin-Paris ittifakıdır ve AB, Irak konusunda yaşadığı bölünmeye rağmen, federalist bir Avrupa Birleşik Devletleri'ne doğru ilerlemektedir. üte yandan, hem federalist hem konfederalist projelerin değişik gerekçelerle de olsa Türkiye politikaları arasında büyük benzerlikler vardır. Federalist proje, Türkiye'nin önümüzdeki 20 yıllık süreçte ulusal güç unsurları iyice hırpalanmış, ulus-devlet niteliğini yitirmiş, federal/konfederal bir nitelik kazanmış ve jeopolitik bir güç olma ihtimali tamamen ortadan kalkmış bir ülkeye dönüşmesini hedeflemektedir. Böyle bir Türkiye, Avrupa Birleşik Devletleri'nin hemen kenarında, ABD-Meksika ilişkilerine benzer bir teorik çerçeve de şekillenecek ilişkilerle, Avrupa Birleşik Devletleri'nin Kafkasya-Orta Asya ve Orta Doğuğya uzanmasına yardımcı olacak bir coğrafya olacaktır. Konfederalist proje ise Türkiye'nin ulus-devlet olarak varlığını sürdürmesine karşı çıkmamakla birlikte asla çekim alanı oluşturacak bir güç olmasını arzu etmemektedir. Bu kitapta Avrupa Birleşik Devletlerine ilerleyiş sürecinde AB'nin temel sorunları ve Türkiye'ye yönelik politikaları incelenmiştir. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yazan: Prof. Dr. ümit üZDAĞ

----------


## iputisamo

TüRKİYE - AVRUPA BİRLİĞİ İLİşKİLERİ ANKARA - 2003 

Francis Fukuyamağnın, önce ğTarihin Sonuğ adı ile yayımlanan makalesinde ve daha sonra ğTarihin Sonu ve Son İnsanğ adlı kitabında daha ayrıntılı olarak ileri sürdüğü tezi, tarihin Hegelyanist bir yorumuna dayanır. Tarih hep bir tez, antitez, sentez süreci olmuştur. Varolan aşamada, artık antitez üretmeyecek bir teze ulaşıldığı için tarih sona ermiştir. Liberalizmin nihai galibiyeti gerçekleşmiştir. 

Bugün Türkiyeğde devam eden Avrupa Birliği (AB)-Türkiye ilişkileri tartışmasında da Fukuyamağnın diyalektik görünümlü ğkaderciğ yaklaşımı hakimdir. Türkiyeğnin ABğye tam üyeliği, tarihin zorunlu bir aşaması hatta, Türkiye için ğtarihin sonuğ, ğtarihin gereğiğ olarak algılanmaktadır. ABğye ahlaki bir anlam yüklenmektedir. Bundan dolayı, ABğye yönelik kuşkucu ve eleştirisel bir tavra karşı, bir kısım aydın ve politikacı Engizisyon mahkemesi yargıcı tavrını takınmakta, ABğyi ğimansızlarağ karşı savunmaktadır. AB ile ilgili tartışmayı ğakıl dışığ bir sürece taşıyan diğer bir faktör ise, Türkiyeğnin AB üyeliğini savunan bir kısım aydının bu desteği ğentelektüel sorumlulukğ boyutunun ötesine geçirip ğprofesyonel lobiciliğeğ taşımalarıdır. Bu profesyonel lobiciliğin 2002 senesinde örgütlediği ve Türk halkına, bürokrasisine, siyasal partilerine, sivil toplum örgütlerine yönelik gerçekleştirdiği, bir psikolojik harekat niteliği taşıyan bir süreç sonunda, Ağustos 2002 başında, Cumhuriyetin etnik yapıda yeniden şekillendirilmesi anlamına gelen AB Uyum Yasaları TBMMğden çıkarılmıştır. Ancak, henüz AB tartışması bitmemiştir ve önümüzdeki yıllarda yoğunlaşacaktır.

Bir an için Brükselğde bir sabah AB üye ülkelerinin liderlerinin bir araya gelerek, ğABğnin dağılması kararı'nı aldığını düşünelim. Türkiyeğde mevcut tartışmanın teorik düzeyi açısından, böyle bir düşünce, daha zihinlerden geçerken yargılanması gereken bir yaklaşımdır. Oysa, ABğnin gerçekleşmesi için en fazla çaba gösteren devlet adamlarından birisi olan Helmut Schmidt ğDie Selbstbehauptung Europasğ adli eserinde, soğukkanlı bir şekilde, AB projesinin başarısızlık ihtimalini tartışmaktadır. AB projesinin ortadan kalkması durumunda Türkiye için ğtarihin sonuğ nerede/neresi olacaktır?

Tartışmanın, ABğnin Türkiye için ğtarihin sonuğ olduğu varsayımı çerçevesinden çıkarılması, AB tartışmalarını rasyonel bir zemine çekecektir. üünkü, ne insanlık ne de Türkiye için bu şekilde tarihin sonu vardır. Olan, sürekli değişim içinde farklı politik-toplumsal sonlu projelerdir. AB, belirli bir tarihsel dönemin politik-toplumsal projelerinden birisidir.

Türkiyeğde AB tartışmasının önemli bir boyutunu da Türk halkının hakli beklenti ve özlemleri oluşturmaktadır. Türk halkının bir kısmı, Türkiyeğyi bir iç sömürge gibi gören ve Türkiyeğye İngiliz siyasal elitinin Hindistanğa davrandığı gibi davranan bir siyasal seçkinler grubu tarafından kelimenin en ağır anlamında ğistismarğ edilmektedir. Bu ülkenin zenginliği olan 70 milyar ABD Doları İsviçre bankalarındaki hesaplarda bulunmaktadır.

Türk halkının daha onurlu ve iyi yaşama beklentisini karşılayamayan seçkinler, simdi, gelecekte de Türkiyeğnin Türk siyasal seçkinleri tarafından iyi yönetilme umudu olmadığını itiraf ederek, ABğye girmeyen bir Türkiyeğnin çökeceğini ileri sürmektedirler. Böylece, halkını ğiyi yönetebilmekğ için siyasi liderlerin tek seçeneği ABğye ğevetğ demek olmaktadır. Bu, ilginç bir baskı politikasıdır. ğSeni iyi yönetmedim ve gelecekte de yönetme ihtimalim yok; bundan dolayı tek çıkış, AB içine girmemizdir. Ancak, oraya da seni ben sokarım ve AB içinde de seni ben yönetmeye devam ederim.ğ

Sadece bu tutum dahi, tartışmanın ne kadar haksız bir eksende devam ettiğini göstermektedir. Tatmin edilemeyen beklenti ve özlemler sömürülmektedir. Oysa, Türkiye-AB ilişkilerinde belirleyici olan, ne yazık ki, halkımızın beklentileri değil, jeopolitiğin temel belirleyicilerden biri olduğu, ABğnin gelecek tasarımı ve hedefleridir.

Politik-toplumsal projeler, belirli mekanlar üzerinde gerçekleşirler, yani belirli bir jeopolitiğe sahiptirler. Jeopolitik, bir ulusun kaderini belirleyen tek faktör olmamakla birlikte, önemli bir faktördür.

Bu çalışmada Türkiye-AB ilişkileri, diğer faktörleri göz ardı etmeyen, jeopolitik bir yaklaşımla ele alınmıştır. Ortaya nesnel temeli olan bazı iddialar atılmıştır. ünce, ABğnin Türkiyeğyi önümüzdeki 20 sene içinde neden tam üyeliğe kabul edemeyeceği ortaya konmuştur. İkinci bölümde ise, ABğnin Türkiye politikaları, güvenlik bilimi perspektifinden kavramsallaştırılmıştır. Bu çalışmanın her aşamasında okumaları, yaptıkları yorumlar ve önerdikleri kaynaklardan ötürü Prof. Dr. Dursun Yıldırım, Mehmet şüküroğlu ve Ali Resul Usulğa, ekonomik veri ve yorumlar için ise Dr. Mehmet Arslanğa teşekkürü borç bilirim. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yazan: Prof. Dr. ümit üZDAG

----------

